# iPad GPS - here I come!



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I will test my GPS on Saturday. Going to two car shows on Saturday and Sunday in San Diego (from Inland Empire). I'm going to be iPadding my way down there. After "rags down" I'll be reading my Kindle books on my iPad. I'll be emailing and staying linked! First road trip for my brand new shiny iPad. 

Can't upload photos or can I? I usually take my MacAir, but I think I'll leave it at home this trip.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Have a safe trip GinnyB !

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> I will test my GPS on Saturday. Going to two car shows on Saturday and Sunday in San Diego (from Inland Empire). I'm going to be iPadding my way down there. After "rags down" I'll be reading my Kindle books on my iPad. I'll be emailing and staying linked! First road trip for my brand new shiny iPad.
> 
> Can't upload photos or can I? I usually take my MacAir, but I think I'll leave it at home this trip.


What kind of car shows, Ginny, and where are they in San Diego?

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What kind of car shows, Ginny, and where are they in San Diego?
> 
> Betsy


Saturday, Corvette Dreamin' 2010 People's Choice and Concours in Mission Bay Park
Sunday, Plastic Fantastic, All Corvette Car Show in Seaport Village.

We'll drive my Corvette leaving at 5 a.m. Saturday in Caravan with other club members from Pomona Valley Corvette Association. Hubby isn't showing his Corvette this time. Here is a shot of me racing my car at Spring Mountain in April. (let's see if I remember how to add a photo...)


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

So how did the GPS work..  And which one do you have.  and of course how was the show.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

How was the gps


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

We leave this weekend. The photo was from a track race two weeks ago. I'll report on the show results on Monday. I'll report on the GPS then too! I may even try to connect from the shows see if it works.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mission Bay Park is very near where we stay when we're in San Diego!  Yes, we want to see pics.  (I shrunk your picture a little, Ginny!

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mission Bay Park is very near where we stay when we're in San Diego! Yes, we want to see pics. (I shrunk your picture a little, Ginny!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks! I don't know why my pic was so huge! Sheesh! Do I shrink it in Photobucket on on here somewhere


----------

